# A Poor Boys Sting Ray ---Back In The Day



## Goldenrod (Aug 11, 2020)

I stopped at a garage sale where three adults were selling their decesed mother's things and their three old bikes.  One was a pig bike  (Schwinn frame decorated with fast back parts), one great Sears fastback and this bike.  The owners said that they wanted a Schwinn but their parents were poor so they got what the family could afford.    I gave away the other two bikes to a random seller/collector at the Blue Moon show in Sycamore, IL., 
















years ago.  I wanted to keep one to remind me of the story.   I violated the rules by posting on the Schwinn thread but I am sure that there is a CABE member who only got his Schwinn after he was an adult, because it happens in Whizzerland.  The seat needed new padding so the plastic skin was put in near boiling water and taken off then replaced with the new padding in the same way.  I know that parts are not correct but the kids that stay at our rental beach house grab it to ride and see what cool was like in the use-to-be.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 27, 2020)

It's a Schwinn stingray and other muscle bike thread forum, you did good. Neat Columbia muscle bike.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks cool! And in good shape.
Here is my Playbike, some assembly required!!


----------

